# what should i get



## Julio C Garcia (May 26, 2011)

Well im hoping to get 2 tegus a male red tegu but im undecided on what should my female be im thinking between a blue or an all american tegu female:huh:. what do you guys think i should gey need help deciding :idea:


----------



## Rhetoric (May 26, 2011)

What is it that you like most about each of them? Are you planning to breed them later on?


----------



## Julio C Garcia (May 26, 2011)

well i like how some blues look silver and how they have the burn nose but i also like some of the colors i seen of the all americans and also i like the fact that no one knows much about them as adults.... and maybe ill try to breed them not sure


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 26, 2011)

_To add to what was previously said,.. 
which one do you like more? 
Do you have the time and space required to care for and house more than one?
How long are you willing to wait for an AA? Since only Bobby breeds them and he's already sold out for this years clutch. _


----------



## Julio C Garcia (May 27, 2011)

i do have the things required to house more then one tegu and i could wait till next year


----------



## Rhetoric (May 27, 2011)

I started with just one tegu, I went to high school with a guy who was trying to find a home for his two tegus but at the time I wasn't sure if I could care for all 3 properly since I was new to larger reptiles. The only reptile I had prior to that was a bearded dragon and I had only had him for a year. After 8-9 months, he still had them and I scooped them up. That being said, there are plenty of people who have gotten pairs as first time owners and have done great jobs raising them. 


How soon are you looking to get them? If you do decide to breed them, keep in mind that the females take around 3 years to become sexually mature and the males around 2 years. If you are really wanting an AA I would hold out and wait, if you're wanting a blue, I would also hold out until you find one that is suitable for you. They live a long time and IMO its better than to "settle" for something.


----------



## Julio C Garcia (May 27, 2011)

i appreciate the help... ya im probably waiting 4 next july to get the aa and my red from bobby mean while i should start saving so i could make 2 nice enclosures for both...rite now i onwed two blue tongue skinks that i bought in august of last year


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 28, 2011)

_Don't get me wrong,.. that third question is broader than it seems. Yes first time owners have gotten pairs and raised them. But some of them also fail to plan a head or even consider the fact that they grow fast. Especially if they don't hibernate and they may not always get along. 

When one reaches sexual maturity before another, constantly harasses the other one, even one or both become territorial. Then what,.. you now have 2 4 ft plus tegus with one cage. They might not even have the space or money to properly build, buy or even temporarily house the other one. 

Most reptiles are solitary animals and only come together to mate and sometimes eat,.. its people that force them to be together in captivity._


----------



## Julio C Garcia (May 28, 2011)

well hostly thanks but i plan to house them seperately even as babies in stack enclosures so they wont fight and get injured the only time ill let them together is when they roamed aroun my house to feed ,and to mate but only when im around cause i dont want to risk one them to get injured


----------

